# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Fedor VS Roger

## Tambit24

It will be Nov 7 on CBS Primetime. No word on anyother fights yet for the night. Fedor FTW

----------


## tobetutz

Is this going to be another elite xe fight?

----------


## xnotoriousx

I have a bad feeling rogers will land one of those heavy hands and it'll all be over. Sad thing is, it will ruin his legacy worse then if he'd lost to brock. Hell, I think he's got a shot at beating brock.

----------


## 2jz_calgary

I love watching fedor fight, i hope he beats brock, brings him down a peg.

----------


## yannick35

I am going to watch for sure but man its a nightmare, big Brett Rogers should have been part of the TUF10 heavyweight

----------


## Knockout_Power

Is this the guy that KO'd Arlovski a couple months back?

----------


## yannick35

> Is this the guy that KO'd Arlovski a couple months back?


Yeah he got some power, he Koed couple of other fighters too.

----------


## elpropiotorvic

Yeah I got that feeling he can land something but fedor knows his thing man, and he doesn't underestimate anybody so I'm saying that unless that lucky punch is there fedor wins... I don't think Brock can stand 3 min with fedor...not there yet... The guy ocould be a lot better with training butthen again we always see him improve... 2010 promises to be a good year for heavyweights

----------


## stang

this is not an easy fight for fedor i think he might get cliped and fight might end early to close to call if it makes it out of the first round its all fedor

----------


## christhepimp450

Fedor all the way.He is the man if you dont know much about him check out his fight with tim silvia or i guess you can call that a fight. Rogers has got heavy hands but fedor will prob take it 2 the ground

----------


## xnotoriousx

> I am going to watch for sure but man its a nightmare, big Brett Rogers should have been part of the TUF10 heavyweight


He would have DOMINATED

----------


## J-Dogg

Oh great, we get to watch Fedor get fed another can so everyone can be so excited to watch the best fighter in the world, the best p4p fighter in the world, and the god like fedor prove he's invincible.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Matt Mitrione would KO him.......

----------


## Big

bump, fight night, just started.

----------


## MuscleScience

Tuned in, first fight was pretty good.

----------


## Big

Yeah I thought so as well, they stayed busy and both gave and took some abuse.

----------


## MuscleScience

> Yeah I thought so as well, they stayed busy and both gave and took some abuse.


Werdum took some pretty huge shots, I thought he was done like 30 seconds in.....lol

----------


## xnotoriousx

fedor is amazing the myth is real... Brett rogers really didn't know how to handle lossing to well did he? lol I thought he had fedor with those ground punches my heart was in my stomach

----------


## J-Dogg

> fedor is amazing the myth is real... Brett rogers really didn't know how to handle lossing to well did he? lol I thought he had fedor with those ground punches my heart was in my stomach


Typical Fedor fan, easy to belive in a unbeatable MMA fighter who does not fight ranked fighters.

Fedor is good, but beating a unknown Brett Rogers does not make him any better. Rogers should not even be ranked.

Fedor never had to worry about getting knocked out because he can back Rodgers up. Did you even see one technical punch thrown my fedor? it was all hay makers.

If Fedor and Brock fought, I'd put money on BROCK and turn a pretty coin in the process.

----------


## Deltasaurus

> Typical Fedor fan, easy to belive in a unbeatable MMA fighter who does not fight ranked fighters.
> 
> Fedor is good, but beating a unknown Brett Rogers does not make him any better. Rogers should not even be ranked.
> 
> Fedor never had to worry about getting knocked out because he can back Rodgers up. Did you even see one technical punch thrown my fedor? it was all hay makers.
> 
> If Fedor and Brock fought, I'd put money on BROCK and turn a pretty coin in the process.


fedor hater eh?

Rogers beat arlovski, arlovski was a ufc champ. Rogers we undefeated before tonite

Fedor fought prime nog,crocop,randleman,coleman,sylvia,arlovski,schil t and beat them all.

Rogers was rated BTW.

Technical punch? this isnt boxing, they are not wearing boxing gloves.

Fedors style is the most effective in MMA hence his record

Most technical striker in MMA is Anderson Silva, who lost to chael sonnen 
Anderson silva fights at MW and now LHW if fedor cut wieght he would Fight the same.

But he doesnt he fights at a non-lean HW 232lbs and beats fighters at their strength not their weakness.

I agree with u that brock is the only person with a chance. 
Keep in mind some of the rules were new to fedor
and this was also his 1st experience in a cage.

He is rated number 1 whether u like it or not.
Name anyone who has any record near as impressive as his over top fighter current or top fighters when he fought them.

Even the best fighters get caught in fluke losses

Rampage got RNC by Saku not really a fluke though
CC head kicked by Gonzoga
Gsp Ko'd by serra
Chael sonnen subbin anderson
Forest Rnc'in Shogun

31 fights and he has been rocked once
cmon now say what u want. He is the best there is.
and what makes him even better is his demeaner and attitude hes nice guy not cocky doesnt run his mouth.

-AJ

WAR FEDOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Fedor is amazing no doubt, but Brock would eat him up for breakfast lol.
Thats why he was too scared to come over to the ufc.  :Smilie: 

Rogers being 10-0 and ranked or whatever blah blah blah. He looked like he belonged on the ultimate fighter show lol.

----------


## xnotoriousx

hahaha I love the fedor haters, they think the UFC is MMA, news flash... IT'S NOT!

Only thing these fedor haters can say is brock this brock that, you really think he stands a chance vs this man?

----------


## MuscleScience

I dont think he has anything else to prove. He has beat everyone put infront of him. I think he is past his prime judging from his last two fights. He should retire on top, or maybe thats why he is in strike force because the talent level is not there.

----------


## xnotoriousx

I wouldn't be mad if he retired. I really don't think brock deserves the opportunity to upset him. 

A fight I would like to see however would be brett rogers vs brock... I think rogers would k.o brock

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> I dont think he has anything else to prove. He has beat everyone put infront of him. I think he is past his prime judging from his last two fights. He should retire on top, or maybe thats why he is in strike force because the talent level is not there.



My point exactly. lol, Im not "fedor hating".

----------


## J-Dogg

> fedor hater eh?
> 
> Rogers beat arlovski, arlovski was a ufc champ. Rogers we undefeated before tonite
> 
> Fedor fought prime nog,crocop,randleman,coleman,sylvia,arlovski,schil t and beat them all.
> 
> Rogers was rated BTW.
> 
> Technical punch? this isnt boxing, they are not wearing boxing gloves.
> ...


Fedor has a good record, and it is mostly from his record and 18 wins racked up in Pride.

Guess who else racked up great amounts of wins in Pride?

Wandy and CC, and they are doing awful now that they have to fight top level fighters in the UFC.

AA was once the UFC champ, but he's NOT top level competition bro, nor is Brett Rodgers. What top 10 HW has Rodgers beat? and who was Brett Rodgers before 2009. 

After the CC fight, Fedor has fought Tim and AA, 2 fighters that were already getting stomped in the UFC. 

Randy, Frank Mir and Brock are all guys that could beat Fedor.

To top that off, Cain and Nappa would fair a good shot too. 

Fedor would be a sub rank 5 if he ever came to the UFC because he'd certainly loose to brock, Mir can out strike him and Randy is not dumb enough to stand infront of hay makers.

----------


## roid_rage

> Fedor has a good record, and it is mostly from his record and 18 wins racked up in Pride.
> 
> Guess who else racked up great amounts of wins in Pride?
> 
> Wandy and CC, and they are doing awful now that they have to fight top level fighters in the UFC.
> 
> AA was once the UFC champ, but he's NOT top level competition bro, nor is Brett Rodgers. What top 10 HW has Rodgers beat? and who was Brett Rodgers before 2009. 
> 
> After the CC fight, Fedor has fought Tim and AA, 2 fighters that were already getting stomped in the UFC. 
> ...


Dude, you sure know crap about MMA, I owned you once, I'll do it again...

Guess who else made his name on PRIDE?? SHOGUN RUA.. wanna know who couldnt make his name on PRIDE.. ANDERSON SILVA... that settles for your PRIDE hate...

Rogers KTFO AA.. who was coming of a loss to Fedor yeah, but prior to that. 5 winning streak, 3 of them in the UFC, so no he wasnt getting stomped in the UFC. At least check your facts before you talk out of your ass man.

uhmm he would be sub rank 5??? yeah under Brock, CARWIN, NOG, and Randy???? LOL....

Brock. (the only worthy fight)
CARWIN (who beat a B level GG and then WHOOOOOOOOOO???)
Mir (hmmm Pe de Pano, Brandon Vera sounds familiar????)
Couture (just got his ass kicked by an over the hill NOG, who got his ass kicked TWICE at his PRIME against Fedor)

Dude, for real, GET A FREAKING CLUE...

one more time... OWNED!

----------


## Deltasaurus

> Fedor has a good record, and it is mostly from his record and 18 wins racked up in Pride.
> 
> Guess who else racked up great amounts of wins in Pride?
> 
> Wandy and CC, and they are doing awful now that they have to fight top level fighters in the UFC.
> 
> AA was once the UFC champ, but he's NOT top level competition bro, nor is Brett Rodgers. What top 10 HW has Rodgers beat? and who was Brett Rodgers before 2009. 
> 
> After the CC fight, Fedor has fought Tim and AA, 2 fighters that were already getting stomped in the UFC. 
> ...


Top Ten HW that rogers beat AA and yes he was ranked

Tim Sylvia was the most dominant champ with the most title defenses UFC ever had, and he wasnt done with the UFC it was a contract dispute get ur facts right

and who has Carwin beat? uhhh....Gonzoga??? ya ok hes the man lol
Cain beat who??? oh Rothwell and Kongo LOL cmon bro
and who has Mir Beat? Nog when he looks like a corpse, and a Green Lesnar?
and 1 legit win over Sylvia, ok then what? Brandon vera TKO's him in the 1st round?

and Randy to beat Fedor u r delusional!!! Randy would lose any where the fight goes

Brock is the only one with a chance.

Combine brock, cain, and carwins records and u have 31-2 against lesser opponents

Fedor 31-1 over top competition 
None of the fighters u claim that can beat fedor could beat all of these opponents

Sylvia
Choi
AA
Rogers
Prime CC
Prime Nog
Arona
Randleman
Coleman
Mark Hunt

ur my friend really must not have any idea what u are talking about

-AJ

----------


## J-Dogg

> Dude, you sure know crap about MMA, I owned you once, I'll do it again...
> 
> Guess who else made his name on PRIDE?? SHOGUN RUA.. wanna know who couldnt make his name on PRIDE.. ANDERSON SILVA... that settles for your PRIDE hate...
> 
> Rogers KTFO AA.. who was coming of a loss to Fedor yeah, but prior to that. 5 winning streak, 3 of them in the UFC, so no he wasnt getting stomped in the UFC. At least check your facts before you talk out of your ass man.
> 
> uhmm he would be sub rank 5??? yeah under Brock, CARWIN, NOG, and Randy???? LOL....
> 
> Brock. (the only worthy fight)
> ...


I forget who you are honestly bro, but I called the Shogun Machita fight wrong, which is fine and I'm a shogun fan. But Shogun did build his name in pride and he looked AWFUL in the UFC until he came around a little in the Liddel fight.

AA has been exposed since Timmy knocked him out twice. It's known AA has good hands and a glass jaw. He beat Roy Nelson and Ben Rothwell after loosing to Timmy twice and suddenly he was a top 4 HW in the world? For what? Then Fedor embrasses him, Rogers embarasses him more. How is beating AA in todays MMA world make you a ranked fighter? Why would AA be a ranked fighter? AA had his day, so did Ken Shamrock bro, AA is not a world class HW anymore.

That's the problem with the HW class, Tito use to be the most dominate LHW ever, but beating him, does not shoot you to the number 2 LHW in the world. Yet some how, beat a guy who had the HW UFC belt in 2005, and you are the top level fighter that Fedor has to beat.

Bret Rogers was selling tires at Sam's Club, turned pro about a year ago, he's a big guy that can knock out AA and suddenly Fedor beats him unimpressivly and his legacy is secured even though he's never fought Randy, Brock or any of the top HW that CC had to fight in the UFC?


The thing you don't understand is the sport evolves very fast, it has since Gracie was dominate and it has changed since Chute Box ruled pride. 

A. Silva and Matchita both fought in pride, but there careers and talent was only showcased in the UFC. Short of Shoguns recent rejuvination, your top level Pride fighters, shogun, came in loss to forrest, Wandy is 1 for 7, CC can't beat anyone anymore, Fedor is the only top level fighter developed in pride that has not had the opportunity to fight the top talent in his class. I'm not a dana nut hugger, but the UFC is king of MMA and regaurdless of anyone's opinion of the organization, it's known the top fighters are there. 

And Cain beat Rothwell and Congo, isn't that just as good as beating Roy Nelson and Rothwell? That made AA the number 2 HW in the world even coming off 2 embarrassing losses to tim, and one to Randy. 

Cain is more impressive than Rogers and that is not even the point, but if Fedor beat Cain, it's not securing shit either, it's beating a green fighter that has potentional.

Fedor beat the guy that put tires on my BMW last year, so what? Why are you so impressed.

----------


## J-Dogg

> Top Ten HW that rogers beat AA and yes he was ranked
> 
> Tim Sylvia was the most dominant champ with the most title defenses UFC ever had, and he wasnt done with the UFC it was a contract dispute get ur facts right
> 
> and who has Carwin beat? uhhh....Gonzoga??? ya ok hes the man lol
> Cain beat who??? oh Rothwell and Kongo LOL cmon bro
> and who has Mir Beat? Nog when he looks like a corpse, and a Green Lesnar?
> and 1 legit win over Sylvia, ok then what? Brandon vera TKO's him in the 1st round?
> 
> ...


I love your top level HW fighter list there bro, I guess Choi did beat Jose Canseco though.

The sad part? Arona (a mid sized LHW) beat Fedor, watch the fight again and tell me different.

----------


## Deltasaurus

thats not my top 10 list of HW's buddy that is a list of fighters that no other person could beat all of them. only fedor.


My top 10 HW list would be like this

Fedor
Barnett
Lesnar
Rogers
Nog
Mir
Randy
Carwin
Cain
Sylvia

And Arona beating fedor u are high it was in Rings and there rules were no ground strikes and go ahead and watch it again yourself fedor won, 

i doubt u have ever seen the fight u are just regurgitating info from other people.

and im tired of AA's glass jaw talk, have u seen the punches that KO'd him? aside from Timmy's flash KO all the shots would KO just about everyone. His weakness isnt his JAW IMO its hit straight back movement and not going side to side.

Serious how can u discredit fedor? why dont u touch on Timmy being the best UFC HW?
most title defense's against top opponents?
He lost to randy, and Nog in his fights before fedor, and he was whooping Nog untill that choke, so say waht u want but the fact is he is ranked number one and the only person who has a chance on your list is Lesnar

----------


## roid_rage

> I forget who you are honestly bro, but I called the Shogun Machita fight wrong, which is fine and I'm a shogun fan. But Shogun did build his name in pride and he looked AWFUL in the UFC until he came around a little in the Liddel fight.
> 
> AA has been exposed since Timmy knocked him out twice. It's known AA has good hands and a glass jaw. He beat Roy Nelson and Ben Rothwell after loosing to Timmy twice and suddenly he was a top 4 HW in the world? For what? Then Fedor embrasses him, Rogers embarasses him more. How is beating AA in todays MMA world make you a ranked fighter? Why would AA be a ranked fighter? AA had his day, so did Ken Shamrock bro, AA is not a world class HW anymore.
> 
> That's the problem with the HW class, Tito use to be the most dominate LHW ever, but beating him, does not shoot you to the number 2 LHW in the world. Yet some how, beat a guy who had the HW UFC belt in 2005, and you are the top level fighter that Fedor has to beat.
> 
> Bret Rogers was selling tires at Sam's Club, turned pro about a year ago, he's a big guy that can knock out AA and suddenly Fedor beats him unimpressivly and his legacy is secured even though he's never fought Randy, Brock or any of the top HW that CC had to fight in the UFC?
> 
> 
> ...


AA did not only beat Rothwell and Nelson, you are forgeting he beat Cruz (before the AA fight), O'brain and Werdum (who spanked GG ass TWICE)... so he was in a 5 winning streak to solid competition, that's why he was nº 2. 

And yeah, beating Kongo and Rothwell is just as good as Beating Nelson and Rothwell, but the differece is that you have to add 3 more worthy fighters in cains list so he could equal AAs record, wich cain does not have, but since you mention, cain is at least top 6 at every single ranking, and is probably going to fight for the Nº1 after the lesnar vs Carwin fight.

About Fedor beating Cain, thats the problem, who is Fedor going to ahve to beat so the hate can stop??? If he beats Cain, yeah, cain's too green, if he beats lesnar...well if Cain is too green, Brock is even more, Carwin??? yeah, 10 cans and GG... See... there is no one relevant for him to beat, and pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease dont say couture, Nog put a beating on him, and this nog is far away from his prime days...

By the way, do you know that Carwin wasnt training full time either more than a year ago? He was a part time fighter, just like Rogers.

Machida never fought in PRIDE, and AS made his name in the UFC, yeah, he couldnt hack in PRIDE, but went to the UFC and ruled, oh yeah, the UFC had the best fighters hu? Shogun didnto go to an rejuvination, he got his knee fixed and got more experience, also adapted his style to the UFC rules, his talent was always there. Wandy was coming of two brutal KOs from PRIDE, so is not like he was ruling PRIDE at the time either. CC just cant evolve, everyone knows what hes going to do, plus he lost his willing to fight.

The UFC is the biggest ORG, and hold most of the best fighters in the world, that doesnt mean it holds all the best fighters in the world, and certanly does not hold THE best HW in the world and the GOAT.

and also.... PRIDE>UFC. 3 PRIDE fighters came to the UFC and got the belt, No UFC fighter has successfully cross over to PRIDE and got any of the PRIDE belts.

----------


## J-Dogg

> thats not my top 10 list of HW's buddy that is a list of fighters that no other person could beat all of them. only fedor.
> 
> 
> My top 10 HW list would be like this
> 
> Fedor
> Barnett
> Lesnar
> Rogers
> ...


I'm not discrediting Fedor, I'm discrediting Rogers. He knocked out AA, big deal. Fedor beating him does not prove anything great for Fedor, it was not expected that Rogers was going to give him any problems.

Fedor is probably the best HW out there, but he's not fighting as much, or as good of fighters that are currently in the HW class in the UFC. And maybe that's not his fault, maybe it's smart. But him beating Brett Rogers does not secure his legacy as the best fighter ever. He has some nice victories, but Brett Rogers is certainly not one he needs to brag about.

Brett Rodgers from this point on, will fall off as a ranked fighter. He beat 10 nobodies and then beat AA, that's all he's done in a very shallow class of fighters.

Maybe we should not be comparing Fedor to the fighters in the UFC but compare Rogers to them, how would rogers fair against:

Lesnar
Randy
Mir
Nog
Kongo
Cain
Nappa

If he could beat 2 of those guys, he'd be ranked about 8 on the HW list, but I'm not thinking he would be able to dominate any one of them, he has a 50/50 shot at the worse people on that list.

again, the subject is not discrediting Fedor himself, I'm discrediting his recent competion. I don't care who beat who in 2005, 2010 is right around the corner and your top fighters in 2005 are not your top fighters today. Shogun is the only real exception.

----------


## J-Dogg

> AA did not only beat Rothwell and Nelson, you are forgeting he beat Cruz (before the AA fight), O'brain and Werdum (who spanked GG ass TWICE)... so he was in a 5 winning streak to solid competition, that's why he was nº 2. 
> 
> And yeah, beating Kongo and Rothwell is just as good as Beating Nelson and Rothwell, but the differece is that you have to add 3 more worthy fighters in cains list so he could equal AAs record, wich cain does not have, but since you mention, cain is at least top 6 at every single ranking, and is probably going to fight for the Nº1 after the lesnar vs Carwin fight.
> 
> About Fedor beating Cain, thats the problem, who is Fedor going to ahve to beat so the hate can stop??? If he beats Cain, yeah, cain's too green, if he beats lesnar...well if Cain is too green, Brock is even more, Carwin??? yeah, 10 cans and GG... See... there is no one relevant for him to beat, and pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease dont say couture, Nog put a beating on him, and this nog is far away from his prime days...
> 
> By the way, do you know that Carwin wasnt training full time either more than a year ago? He was a part time fighter, just like Rogers.
> 
> Machida never fought in PRIDE, and AS made his name in the UFC, yeah, he couldnt hack in PRIDE, but went to the UFC and ruled, oh yeah, the UFC had the best fighters hu? Shogun didnto go to an rejuvination, he got his knee fixed and got more experience, also adapted his style to the UFC rules, his talent was always there. Wandy was coming of two brutal KOs from PRIDE, so is not like he was ruling PRIDE at the time either. CC just cant evolve, everyone knows what hes going to do, plus he lost his willing to fight.
> ...


I love how you and A2theJ simply discredit my opinions because they are different than yours.

Do you guys think I just get opinions from Sherdog and run over here and post them? I'm not some 20 year old kid that just started watching MMA. I've been a MMA fan for a very long time. I watched Pride when no one knew what it was.

You guys don't think I've watched the Fedor/Arona fight? Nice. How about just searching my name on this board, I've posted a thread on it about a year ago and posted the link that Arona was robbed. He controled Fedor on the ground in that fight.

And what's with you thinking I consider Carwin any good? You are right, he's in the same boat as Rogers. Niether one of them should be in the top 10, Werdum deserves it more than they do, or even Overdeem. 

Is it really that hard to understand though? Rogers is not a great fighter. Fedor is the number 1 HW, but he is not fighting the number 2, 3, or 4th best HW under him. How can those guys ever prove they are better? And how can he prove he's better than the number 2, 3, 4 guy if he's not fighting them?

In every other class, the number 1 guy, fights the top contender. Machita fights Shogun, Rashad. GSP fights Alves, Anderson fights Hedo and Franklin. Those guys that do that, and win, have proven somthing, buy fighting and beating the number 2 guys, some of them multiple times.

Fedor has not done that. His next fight will probably be againt Werdum, who is a good fighter, but he's not a top 5 fighter either and his striking is lagging a little to compete with Fedor. He's a beast on the ground, but I don't see Fedor getting Subbed by Werdum.

----------


## yannick35

Fedor is the best fighter in the world right now period, is record speaks for itself, technical punch well yeah did you watch the fight, he timed is punch in Rogers face to knock him out, check the slow motion you will see.

I know that many people still judge him for not going to UFC where the top heavyweights are at the moment, but is decision was to remain with M1 global and strikeforce.

Rogers has its place in MMA ranking for sure, he is far from a great fighter but he go true round 1 against Fedor which is very good and he does have a good record.

Whats next for Fedor well not much the winner of that fight is suppose to fight Overeem who will probably fake an injury once again not to defend is strikeforce belt.

Has for Fedor well they now that he won the fight they will push him like crazy to get the ratings up, marketing is marketing.

To be quite honest I dont care anymore, i am an mma fan and will watch what i want to, if Fedor decides to stick with strikeforce then be it, I will continue to watch is fights in the future, i mean who knows if strikeforce and dream and M1 global do well maybe they can bring in some quality fighters, and not UFC rejects, guess the future will tell.

But Fedor is for real and against Lesner well i would not count him out just yet.

----------


## roid_rage

> I love how you and A2theJ simply discredit my opinions because they are different than yours.
> 
> Do you guys think I just get opinions from Sherdog and run over here and post them? I'm not some 20 year old kid that just started watching MMA. I've been a MMA fan for a very long time. I watched Pride when no one knew what it was.
> 
> You guys don't think I've watched the Fedor/Arona fight? Nice. How about just searching my name on this board, I've posted a thread on it about a year ago and posted the link that Arona was robbed. He controled Fedor on the ground in that fight.
> 
> And what's with you thinking I consider Carwin any good? You are right, he's in the same boat as Rogers. Niether one of them should be in the top 10, Werdum deserves it more than they do, or even Overdeem. 
> 
> Is it really that hard to understand though? Rogers is not a great fighter. Fedor is the number 1 HW, but he is not fighting the number 2, 3, or 4th best HW under him. How can those guys ever prove they are better? And how can he prove he's better than the number 2, 3, 4 guy if he's not fighting them?
> ...


No I dont discredit your opinion because is different than mine, but because you base on if not UFC it aint good. If Carwin is not legit, what the heck has the UFC to Offer than SF doesnt? I mean, Carwin is fighting the UFC champ if im not wrong??? Cain is legit? or is he too green (you said it yourself) whos left? Mir and Nog? Couture, yeah right... Not to mention you are bringin up shogun now, but you were the first one calling the Machida vs Shogun fight BS, that shogun has done anything to deserve the shot and that shogun pretty much was done. 

And by the way, Fedor fought Tim (he was widly consider top 10 at the time), Fedor fought AA, while he was consider by EVERY SINGLE MMA SITE top 3. Fedor was going to fight Barnett, who was consider by every MMA SITE top 3 at the time. 

The only single truth is that all the UFC has to offer that Fedor may not find outside the UFC is Brock Lesnar, the rest of the Division is just as good as the HWd outside the UFC.

----------


## goose

> No I dont discredit your opinion because is different than mine, but because you base on if not UFC it aint good. If Carwin is not legit, what the heck has the UFC to Offer than SF doesnt? I mean, Carwin is fighting the UFC champ if im not wrong??? Cain is legit? or is he too green (you said it yourself) whos left? Mir and Nog? Couture, yeah right... Not to mention you are bringin up shogun now, but you were the first one calling the Machida vs Shogun fight BS, that shogun has done anything to deserve the shot and that shogun pretty much was done. 
> 
> And by the way, Fedor fought Tim (he was widly consider top 10 at the time), Fedor fought AA, while he was consider by EVERY SINGLE MMA SITE top 3. Fedor was going to fight Barnett, who was consider by every MMA SITE top 3 at the time. 
> 
> The only single truth is that all the UFC has to offer that Fedor may not find outside the UFC is Brock Lesnar, the rest of the Division is just as good as the HWd outside the UFC.


You know your stuff...well said.

----------


## rockinred

I watched the fights last night and enjoyed everyone of them. Pretty good stuff. 

This fight about Fedor will go on forever. Fact is he pulled it off and it wasn't too impressive, but not every fighter destroys everyone every fight. Hopefully he rebounds and carries his legacy as far as he can. I think Brett Rogers isn't getting a lot of credit tho...he is one tough cookie. He is knocking dudes out like no other and he almost beat Fedor last night fair and square. These debates go on forever whether a fighter proves themself or not. You basically make your pics and watch it happen. That's what is fun about all this. 

On another note, Mousasi is still rolling but he had a hard victory last night. Let's see how he does. Bigfoot and Werdum was a good one too. I like that fight the most. Their BJJ was phenomenal for being as heavy as they were. :AaGreen22:

----------


## roid_rage

> I'm not discrediting Fedor, I'm discrediting Rogers. He knocked out AA, big deal. Fedor beating him does not prove anything great for Fedor, it was not expected that Rogers was going to give him any problems.
> 
> Fedor is probably the best HW out there, but he's not fighting as much, or as good of fighters that are currently in the HW class in the UFC. And maybe that's not his fault, maybe it's smart. But him beating Brett Rogers does not secure his legacy as the best fighter ever. He has some nice victories, but Brett Rogers is certainly not one he needs to brag about.
> 
> Brett Rodgers from this point on, will fall off as a ranked fighter. He beat 10 nobodies and then beat AA, that's all he's done in a very shallow class of fighters.
> 
> Maybe we should not be comparing Fedor to the fighters in the UFC but compare Rogers to them, how would rogers fair against:
> 
> Lesnar
> ...


After yesterday, I see rogers beating everyone of that list but Lesnar.

----------


## roid_rage

> I'm not discrediting Fedor, I'm discrediting Rogers. He knocked out AA, big deal. Fedor beating him does not prove anything great for Fedor, it was not expected that Rogers was going to give him any problems.
> 
> Fedor is probably the best HW out there, but he's not fighting as much, or as good of fighters that are currently in the HW class in the UFC. And maybe that's not his fault, maybe it's smart. But him beating Brett Rogers does not secure his legacy as the best fighter ever. He has some nice victories, but Brett Rogers is certainly not one he needs to brag about.
> 
> Brett Rodgers from this point on, will fall off as a ranked fighter. He beat 10 nobodies and then beat AA, that's all he's done in a very shallow class of fighters.
> 
> Maybe we should not be comparing Fedor to the fighters in the UFC but compare Rogers to them, how would rogers fair against:
> 
> Lesnar
> ...


And whats with the Couture thing man??? he beat who? Tim (the guy you bash constantly) and GG???? then who else??? and that was 2 years ago...

----------


## elpropiotorvic

i dont like how its becoming, who can name more previous fights or fighter and in what division and who can google more fightrecords.

Fedor is good, there are good ppl fighting in the ufc as well as strikeforce as well as m1 as welll as in the market of my hometown, there are many good fighters in the world, to whoever hates fedor for not going in to the ufc ask him, if he doesnt answer he doesnt have to, in the end he is not htere to make a name, he already did, he is there to make money, ufc holds great fighters, and other organizations too.

STOP bashing ufc or other organizations, or individuals for that matter just because is not ur favorite, good ppl fight in all of them, its easy to be rude over the internet and what not, but the world is already fulll of ppl fighting why dont we commentate and opinionate without the need to bash others ppl opinions, yes some might be uneducated yes some wrong but so what this is an online forum, if u cant stand that another person that is not closely related to you thinks different u need to get a shrink and a life..


PEACE PPL PEACE 

LIVESTRON ALL OF US

----------


## roid_rage

Also guys, regarding to Fedor not looking dominat, you have to remember that Fedor is usually the smaller guy, being outweight sometimes for 50 pounds (like yesterday), just imagine your self watching a street fight where theres a big guy and a small guy, do you see the small guy stream rolling the big guy??? Basically, if the small guy wins, is because he fights smart, Fedor has being looking "human" for ever... he got in deep sh** against randleman, fujita, hunt, CC, Nog, and he always had found the way to beat them all, is not like Fedor ran through every single opponent ala Zulu and Tim... But he always finds the way to win and most importantly, he leaves no doubt of the result. You guys will defently not see Fedor going Brock on his oponents, if thats what you expect to see, but that doesnt mean that he didnt have the control of the fight or that he was in danger at any time.

----------


## xnotoriousx

Everyone needs to bow to fedor and respect him as the baddest man on the planet... AGAIN.... PLANET!!!

----------


## xnotoriousx

> After yesterday, I see rogers beating everyone of that list but Lesnar.


I wouldn't be surprised if rogers knocked brock lesner out, I think people are really cutting that dude short as hell...

----------


## J-Dogg

I don't care what anyone says, Fedor is not fighting the same caliber fighters that other champs are.

GSP has continued to fight and beat the number 2 ranked fighters in his class over the past 2 years.

Anderson has done the same. And both have done it in dominate fasion.

Fedor does not, anyone he fights gets a rank as a gift. at least 5 of the top 10 HW's fight in the UFC and Fedor does not have the option to fight those guys.

That being said, in RECENT times GSP and AS are both better champions than Fedor and fight tuffer competion.

I'd love to see him fight some better guys, but I'm not going to bow down and call him the badest man on the planet today because he beat bret rodgers in 2009 and beat CC/Nog in 2003/2004.

----------


## roid_rage

> I don't care what anyone says, Fedor is not fighting the same caliber fighters that other champs are.
> 
> GSP has continued to fight and beat the number 2 ranked fighters in his class over the past 2 years.
> 
> Anderson has done the same. And both have done it in dominate fasion.
> 
> Fedor does not, anyone he fights gets a rank as a gift. at least 5 of the top 10 HW's fight in the UFC and Fedor does not have the option to fight those guys.
> 
> That being said, in RECENT times GSP and AS are both better champions than Fedor and fight tuffer competion.
> ...


hmmm... GSP no doubt. He is the one fighting the toughest competition.

Anderson Silva... Irvin, Cote, Leites????? yeah.. the best compettion...

----------


## xnotoriousx

I can't believe after what you've seen this man accomplish you can't give him his crown... 

You talk like brett rogers was just some nobody... 


The UFC is not MMA, just because they have AS and GSP which have both been BEAT might I add doesn't mean they are the only league that has talent. Brett rogers could easily take the UFC heavy weight belt imo

GSP is the man, the guy is good but he isn't on fedors level in any aspect of the game lb for lb

----------


## elpropiotorvic

wrestling he is (gsp)

----------


## roid_rage

> wrestling he is (gsp)


well, GSP can outwrestle pretty much anyone of his own size, I would love to see how he wrestles against guys 50 pounds heavier than him...

----------


## goose

> I can't believe after what you've seen this man accomplish you can't give him his crown... 
> 
> You talk like brett rogers was just some nobody... 
> 
> 
> The UFC is not MMA, just because they have AS and GSP which have both been BEAT might I add doesn't mean they are the only league that has talent. Brett rogers could easily take the UFC heavy weight belt imo
> 
> GSP is the man, the guy is good but he isn't on fedors level in any aspect of the game lb for lb


Thats it,I have seen all of rogers fights and this guy is an amazing fighter,he could beat brock,but the UFC have the media spin.....I want to know what great fighters brock has beaten.

----------


## J-Dogg

> Thats it,I have seen all of rogers fights and this guy is an amazing fighter,he could beat brock,but the UFC have the media spin.....I want to know what great fighters brock has beaten.


wow, that's just amazing bro. If you've seen all rogers fights you know he's a newer and he's beat 9 cans and AA so far.

Brock has five fights with victories over Randy, and Mir. honestly, when was the last time somone started MMA and beat 2 top 10 fighters in their first 5 fights? He was fed 2 cans.

Remember that one guy, Huston Alexander? He was pretty much the shit too, knocking ppl out in the first round all the time. Until he had to fight top level fighters. He even tore apart Jardin who fairly respected in the LHW class.

IMO: Rogers is no different.

But Brock is beating 2 top 10 HWs in his first 5 fights, that's not required marketing to prove he's a top HW.

He also beat the undertaker, john cena and the Rock.

----------


## Deltasaurus

Fedors fights give him trouble.

and

Randleman almost won.

Hunt almost won.

Cro Cop did one hell of a fight.

Fujita Rocked him bad.

Coleman had him on his back and pounded on him.

Rogers did the same.

Arlovski had Fedor against the ropes and was winning the round.

All these guys and several more in between all ended up with the same result. A loss on their records. So yes Brock may give Fedor trubble. But trubble is not enough.

----------


## elpropiotorvic

i liked how u put it lol

----------


## Deltasaurus

Cmon the last time a russian hit a brother that hard Ivan Drago killed Apollo Creed!!!

lol

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> He also beat the undertaker, john cena and the Rock.


lol...  :LOL:

----------


## Brown Ninja

> Cmon the last time a russian hit a brother that hard Ivan Drago killed Apollo Creed!!!
> 
> lol


^^^^Beautiful

----------


## Deltasaurus

another thing is all these fighters say he is number one in the world and p4p the best

GSP
BJ Penn
Randy
Vera
Bas Rutten
Sylvia
Randlemen
Shogun
Jake Shields
AA
Rampage-Fedor is the reason i dont fight at HW
FABER
...etc....

----------


## roid_rage

> wow, that's just amazing bro. If you've seen all rogers fights you know he's a newer and he's beat 9 cans and AA so far.
> 
> Brock has five fights with victories over Randy, and Mir. honestly, when was the last time somone started MMA and beat 2 top 10 fighters in their first 5 fights? He was fed 2 cans.
> 
> Remember that one guy, Huston Alexander? He was pretty much the shit too, knocking ppl out in the first round all the time. Until he had to fight top level fighters. He even tore apart Jardin who fairly respected in the LHW class.
> 
> IMO: Rogers is no different.
> 
> But Brock is beating 2 top 10 HWs in his first 5 fights, that's not required marketing to prove he's a top HW.
> ...


Mark Hunt beat Wandy and CC.. at their PRIMES. Couture was only top because he was the UFC champ, and who did he get the title from? ohhhh TIM SYLVIA (who you constantly bash) So, Couture beating Sylvia makes him a hell of a fighter, but Fedor beating Sylvia is putting a can on his record?

And dont even start con GG, he has beaten no one but CC.

----------


## nilrac

I think Brock has a suspect chin, he has looked a little hurt in a couple of his fights and I don't think he has came up against anybody with the same kind of striking power as Fedor. However, Brock's sheer size is a problem for anybody. Would be an interesting fight, that's for sure.

Carwin will be a big test for Brock. If Brock beats him, then it will surely shut alot of the haters up since not only does Carwin have a wrestling pedigree (not as impressive as Brock's), but a decent MMA record, and he is a big dude, so Brock won't have the same kind of size advantage he has been used to.

And yeah, I agree, the UFC isn't the 'be all and end all' of MMA, but it's certainly the main driving force. Fedor should be fighting in the top organisation, and he's not.

----------


## southmadejd

People want to automatically crown Brock king and dissect Fedor's competition but Brock is the one who beat Randy a gatekeeper at best of the HW division(at the time) and moved down to LHW to try and still be competitive. He beat Mir who has also beaten him once. I am not saying that Brock is not talented but lets see him fight more before we put him on a pedestal. But wait.....he did beat Heath Herring.

----------


## southmadejd

On a side note, who wants to see Dan Henderson join Strikeforce so we can finally see Jake Shields get the shit kicked out of him.

----------


## J-Dogg

> Mark Hunt beat Wandy and CC.. at their PRIMES. Couture was only top because he was the UFC champ, and who did he get the title from? ohhhh TIM SYLVIA (who you constantly bash) So, Couture beating Sylvia makes him a hell of a fighter, but Fedor beating Sylvia is putting a can on his record?
> 
> And dont even start con GG, he has beaten no one but CC.


I'm not trying to change your opinion, or say that I'm correct and you are not. But honestly I think the biggest difference in the way we are judging fighters is the timing.

When Randy beat Tim, Tim was a better fighter and on top of his game, he was not so hot, when Fedor beat him. He was coming off some losses and was the dominate HW he was when Randy beat him for the title.

Just like when Fedor beat CC, CC was on top of his game.

GG while not beating many of his opponets is still a condeder though too, just like Wandy always is, despite his streak of losses. In most his fights, he just gets caught, Carwin would loose to GG 7 of 10 times, because honestly, GG was tooling Carwin on his feet before Carwin caught him. Your record does not always reflect directly on your ability as a fighter. Luck honestly does play a role in fighting, some times, you just get caught.

Beating Mir also, 2 years ago, was not that much of a accomplishment, but he's a much improved fighter today. His record 2 years ago, reflects very little on his talent he carries today. He's always been great on the mat, but now he's also very impressive with his hands. 

AA use to be a dominate HW also, but he's lost a step and really never fully became as dominate as he was after getting KO'd by Timmy.

The reason I don't give Fedor all the credit some people do, are because of these reasons. He's fought the best in the world early in his career. Following those victories, the best in the world are not the best in the world anymore. There are new top HW's to fight now and unforchanatly for us MMA fans, we don't get to see him fight those top HW's. 

Everyone would still like to see him fight Randy, Everyone dreams of watching him fight Brock. I'd like to see him fight GG too honestly, he's has massive kicks and great BJJ for a guy that's 255lbs. I'd just be more intrested seeing him fight even Cain, Kongo or Dos to be honest than Brett Rogers because I don't think AA is much of a gate keeper, he's just one of the only top 10 fighters in the HW class outside of the UFC to fight.

----------


## Deltasaurus

ok

heres the last thing im saying

people say Mir is a can, hes not but he's not the elite, but ok mir is ok

heath hearing who wasnt top 10 at the time, lost a decision to brock then brock gets a title shot ok?

and he beats randy, who people say is old and over rated.

so Brock is number 1 LOL

Fedor is number 1 and has proved it, you dont like it you dont have to. UFC is a big organization they are not MMA, the have a huge roster but they dont have the Best HW's

They are great at marketing fighters, thats why people thing Cain is good or Carwin is something special. they have 3 HW's and 1 with potential
maybe more 
MIR
BROCK
RANDY
NOG
and well see how Duffy goes

----------


## J-Dogg

> ok
> 
> heres the last thing im saying
> 
> people say Mir is a can, hes not but he's not the elite, but ok mir is ok
> 
> heath hearing who wasnt top 10 at the time, lost a decision to brock then brock gets a title shot ok?
> 
> and he beats randy, who people say is old and over rated.
> ...


I think ppl credit Brock so much not because of who he fights, but because his size would give about anyone problems, and the victories he has, he got fairly easy.

I'd Probably rank the top HW fighters as:

Fedor
Brock
Barnett/Nog (could go either way IMO)
Mir
Randy

After those top 5, the list gets really confusing because the fighters are so off and on. AA will look great against Ben Rothwell, but then seem to fall apart against other guys, and honestly Cain embarassed Ben Rothwell, beat Kongo and is undefeated, so who ranks higher? AA who has impressive victories in the past, or Cain who is coming off 2 wins over top 15 guys and is undefeated?

I'd probably even rank Werdum over some of the guys on most top 10HWs just because of he's probably the best BJJ HW in the world.

But would you rank Rogers over: Brock, Mir, Randy and Nog? I mean we all have our own list, but I can see those 4 guys all going 10-0 vs. the fighters Rogers has fought. I don't think AA could beat any of them consistantly. He might give them trouble but I think the odds would be on any 4 of them over AA at this point in his career.

----------


## Deltasaurus

i agree werdum is highly overrated but people need to understand things. like u said about randy beating sylvia

Tim had won 6 fights before that then he looses a "5" round decision to randy,randy couldnt finish him.

He then beats Vera, who beat Mir by TKO in the 1st mite I add.
Then he losses after beating nog up for 3 rounds before gettin choked.
Then he Fights Fedor. and gets Zulu'd in like 30 seconds, Fedor Beat him way worse the Nog or Randy way worse.

The AA who losses to sylvia then wins 5 in a row 4 of which by TKO or KO and a decision over Werdum. Then he's Gets Brutally KO'd by Fedor

And then as far as Rogers Go's im just gunna say he is a more marketable carwin with it appears a great amount of potential.

I only have rogers at 3-4 becuase of how well he did against fedor, 1st time fedor been to the 2nd round in 3 years.
Now that being said its obvious that Rogers was underrated and we will see how well he does in the future.
But to say Cain even has a chance is ridiculous he has huige holes in his game.
Look at it this way he has good wrestling with no subs no striking and no power.
He has shown us this by his fights.

Carwin, well u already explained him.

So who is left? Mir? haha no way.
Randy? Id like to see it but he would get zulu'd he doesnt have what it takes to beat fedor

Nog, well Nog cant beat fedor, fedor beat the best nog there ever was, the one who gets beat on forever and pulls of a sub

So that leaves who? Brock, who does have power, size, strength, and great wrestling.
That is the only person i give a chance against fedor as of now.

To beat Fedor you have to have 1 thing no matter what, u have to have power in your hands.


Lastly people act like fedor getting punched in a fight is a new thing, its not. its a fight thats what happens u get hit.

CC Hit him good
Fujita caught him
etc.....


WAR FEDOR!!!!!

----------


## Deltasaurus

also most of the cans rogers fought, have winning records.

cant say the same for Carwins  :Frown:

----------


## roid_rage

> I'm not trying to change your opinion, or say that I'm correct and you are not. But honestly I think the biggest difference in the way we are judging fighters is the timing.
> 
> When Randy beat Tim, Tim was a better fighter and on top of his game, he was not so hot, when Fedor beat him. He was coming off some losses and was the dominate HW he was when Randy beat him for the title.
> 
> Just like when Fedor beat CC, CC was on top of his game.
> 
> GG while not beating many of his opponets is still a condeder though too, just like Wandy always is, despite his streak of losses. In most his fights, he just gets caught, Carwin would loose to GG 7 of 10 times, because honestly, GG was tooling Carwin on his feet before Carwin caught him. Your record does not always reflect directly on your ability as a fighter. Luck honestly does play a role in fighting, some times, you just get caught.
> 
> Beating Mir also, 2 years ago, was not that much of a accomplishment, but he's a much improved fighter today. His record 2 years ago, reflects very little on his talent he carries today. He's always been great on the mat, but now he's also very impressive with his hands. 
> ...


I think you should look at the timing thing... Sylvia was coming of a Win over vera and a loss to Nog (who he was beating till he got cauhgt)... AA lost a step after Sylvias fight??? HE WAS IN A 5 WINNING STREAK !!! how is that losing a step???? And Mir is being taken seriusly because he beat a ****ed up Nog...thats the only reason... No bro, your timing is wrong.

And im sorry, but NO ONE wants to see him fight Randy, I see you put Randy in the top 5??? WHAT IN THE HECK HAS RANDY DONE!!! not only in 2 years, but how about in 8 years??? yeah, Tim and GG are the only wins of couture in the HWd in 8 years, and that was 2 YEARS AGO!!!

----------


## J-Dogg

> I think you should look at the timing thing... Sylvia was coming of a Win over vera and a loss to Nog (who he was beating till he got cauhgt)... AA lost a step after Sylvias fight??? HE WAS IN A 5 WINNING STREAK !!! how is that losing a step???? And Mir is being taken seriusly because he beat a ****ed up Nog...thats the only reason... No bro, your timing is wrong.
> 
> And im sorry, but NO ONE wants to see him fight Randy, I see you put Randy in the top 5??? WHAT IN THE HECK HAS RANDY DONE!!! not only in 2 years, but how about in 8 years??? yeah, Tim and GG are the only wins of couture in the HWd in 8 years, and that was 2 YEARS AGO!!!


You are honestly too fusterating and honestly you type agressivly doing this stuff with caps and 20 question marks, it does not really help make any points. Generally when you see this, people are trying to make their point while discrediting anyone elses opinion immidatly. As you grow older, and mature, you'll learn and gain more respect by simply validating your points outside of caps and abundant punctuation.

But to A, 

I agree with your points, I would still consideder tim and AA top fighters, but I guess I'd just have a hard time still putting them in the top 5. 

As far as Rogers, I can't justify putting him in the top 5 because how he did against Fedor. It's just too easy to assume Fedor was not as great that night, or Rogers maybe was a little more. Beating AA and loosing to Fedor.

I would not rank Cain in the top 5 either, just saying his record is just as impressive as AA's is so far this year, undefeated and victories over Rothwel and Kongo. AA is 5 for 7 with victories over Rothwell and Werdum, and Cain was more impressive against Rothwell than AA was is why I would probably consider him as a young guy who could do some things in the HW class. But he's also green, and needs some more top level fights to really see what he can showcase.

I just feel that probably 4 of the top 8 guys in the HW class are probably in the UFC, Brock, Nog, Mir and Randy not because of his record, because he finds a way to over come fighters he should not be able too. Outside of the UFC Barnnet is really the only real test for the guy. And you are correct, I don't really see the point in seeing him fight Nog again.

----------


## Deltasaurus

Cool ya, I think Fedor should Fight overeem and rogers should fight werdum.

problem with overeem and barnett id drug testing. so we will see what happens fedor said he will probably fight brock next year

----------


## roid_rage

> You are honestly too fusterating and honestly you type agressivly doing this stuff with caps and 20 question marks, it does not really help make any points. Generally when you see this, people are trying to make their point while discrediting anyone elses opinion immidatly. As you grow older, and mature, you'll learn and gain more respect by simply validating your points outside of caps and abundant punctuation.
> 
> But to A, 
> 
> I agree with your points, I would still consideder tim and AA top fighters, but I guess I'd just have a hard time still putting them in the top 5. 
> 
> As far as Rogers, I can't justify putting him in the top 5 because how he did against Fedor. It's just too easy to assume Fedor was not as great that night, or Rogers maybe was a little more. Beating AA and loosing to Fedor.
> 
> I would not rank Cain in the top 5 either, just saying his record is just as impressive as AA's is so far this year, undefeated and victories over Rothwel and Kongo. AA is 5 for 7 with victories over Rothwell and Werdum, and Cain was more impressive against Rothwell than AA was is why I would probably consider him as a young guy who could do some things in the HW class. But he's also green, and needs some more top level fights to really see what he can showcase.
> ...


dude, its ok the rest, but couture??? 2 wins in 8 years? and 2 years ago, no matter if he was facing hulk and manage to beat him, he cannot be top 10, hell not even top 15. And im sorry, but he didnt find the way to beat Brock, nor to beat Nog, and frankly, if GG hadnt accidentally broken his nose,I really doubt he would've beat him... , in fact, he didnt find the way to beat a LOT of his oponents... Randy is a great guy, great sportsman, captain america and all you want, but he certanly isnt a top 10 HW.

----------


## zimmy

lol...funny...you guys get into talking about the fighters like YOU are the fighters :P

----------


## J-Dogg

> Cool ya, I think Fedor should Fight overeem and rogers should fight werdum.
> 
> problem with overeem and barnett id drug testing. so we will see what happens fedor said he will probably fight brock next year


Nice match ups there, I think even Rogers vs. Overeem (another striker) would be a intresting match up for Rogers also. I kind of see Rogers as I would a Ben Rothwell or Roy Nelson. A real solid fighter, who could beat anyone, but hard to be a top ranked fighter.

I don't think Overeem can do too much against Fedor either, but it would be a good test for the Russian. Overeem has some length on him, and some respectable striking. But honestly, it seems Fedor is just not scared to throw with anyone, and he's coming out ahead even throwing looping punches....he makes them land. the guy is solid on the cage, and a I don't think anyone can sub Fedor.

----------


## J-Dogg

> dude, its ok the rest, but couture??? 2 wins in 8 years? and 2 years ago, no matter if he was facing hulk and manage to beat him, he cannot be top 10, hell not even top 15. And im sorry, but he didnt find the way to beat Brock, nor to beat Nog, and frankly, if GG hadnt accidentally broken his nose,I really doubt he would've beat him... , in fact, he didnt find the way to beat a LOT of his oponents... Randy is a great guy, great sportsman, captain america and all you want, but he certanly isnt a top 10 HW.


Ya, I do see your point with Randy.

I guess I still give him credit, because he "retired" a top 5 HW and as the HW champ in the UFC.

He came out of retirment and got beat by Brock and Nog. I don't think Randy can or should be able to beat Fedor, Brock or Nog though. He came out of retirment and got beat by the number 2 and 3/4 HWs in the world. After putting Fedor at number 1, would you agree (in no order) that Barnett, Brock, Nog and Mir would probably round out the top 5?

I would still place him right around the area I would Tim and AA though. If he was given the fights AA was, his win/loss would probably be the same as AA has been for the past 2 years.

I can't justify just dropping Randy off the top 10 for loosing to people that are in the top 3.

----------


## southmadejd

I wonder who Strikeforce will have Fedor fight next. It seems stupid to have him fight Werdum, simply because I think Strikeforce needs to give him the title shot so then they can promote him as the Champion for at least one more fight before his contract is up. And honestly, I think he would destroy Werdum. Werdum's stand up is very suspect and he is not going to be able to sub Fedor. So I think Overeem is the logical next step. Plus Werdum has already fought Overeem and there is no reason Rogers should be given a title fight after having lost to Fedor. I am not sure if they will ever be able to get Overeem back to the states. I just think it is weird that he has not defended his title for 2 years. I know he broke his hand but it seems like something else might be going on.

----------


## quarry206

Fedor did great, i was so so happy to see him fight again, just two more fights on this contract and i'll pray that he will go back to talks with UFC.. 

nonetheless, i was really happy to see fedor fight since he has been off for a while. i love watching him fight, every time you ever see him on bottom and you think he is going to get knocked out or something he grabs a arm and gets an armbar he was really close against rogers to the arm bar. but i'm happy with the knock out.

i'd like to see somebody with alittle more ground game fiht fedor, strikers can't do it. . . and though i am a fedor fan, i want to see him fight the same level of talent he use to have come his way.

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

> I wouldn't be surprised if rogers knocked brock lesner out, I think people are really cutting that dude short as hell...


I agree, and it really makes me angry.

----------


## yannick35

> I agree, and it really makes me angry.


Agree Rogers deserves a lot more credit then he is getting right now, he got passed the first round against Fedor which says a lot and he got some really sick punching power.

He deserves is shot at the heavyweight title too, which he was suppose to have last year against Overeem who chickened out.

----------


## Deltasaurus

hey im just saying his record it as good as carwins.

the guy went up in rank after losing to fedor. i feel he would whoop as in UFC maybe lose to brock.
Guy proved he is solid, only thing i dont like is his post fight attitude he still has/

sayin early stoppage and that he won round one lol

----------


## roid_rage

> Ya, I do see your point with Randy.
> 
> I guess I still give him credit, because he "retired" a top 5 HW and as the HW champ in the UFC.
> 
> He came out of retirment and got beat by Brock and Nog. I don't think Randy can or should be able to beat Fedor, Brock or Nog though. He came out of retirment and got beat by the number 2 and 3/4 HWs in the world. After putting Fedor at number 1, would you agree (in no order) that Barnett, Brock, Nog and Mir would probably round out the top 5?
> 
> I would still place him right around the area I would Tim and AA though. If he was given the fights AA was, his win/loss would probably be the same as AA has been for the past 2 years.
> 
> I can't justify just dropping Randy off the top 10 for loosing to people that are in the top 3.



I agree on that, dont know about mir, but I guess he should be right there. I think JDS deseves it right now more than Mir, and I do think JDS will beat the living crap out of him...

And about Randy, well, you shouldnt justify him in the top 10 for 2 wins in 8 and 2 years ago either dont you think?...

----------


## jasperhup

j-dog is making the strongest points in this thread.

no one is saying fedor isn't a top 3 HW, hell i don't think anyone has said he isn't number one in this thread.

the big argument is about rogers. guy is huge and powerful, but he is flabby, showed terrible conditioning against fedor, and poor technical skills (although i thought his ground game was much better than expected).

he got caught with a right early in round 2 (just missed getting tagged by the following left) and the knock out punch (which was totally awesome) hit him because he was in an orthodox stance with his left hand way low, not punching, not moving, against a power right hand puncher. that's just as amature as when bisping got KTFO by henderson for circling all fight to his left.

i like rogers, and think he has good tools, but he needs years of training and good conditioning to be a real top 10 fighter. he does dumb things standing and has no bjj or wresting background. guys like carwin and cain (who i think just make the top 10 if they are even in it) have massive wrestling backgrounds and have been in wresting matches hundreds if not thousands of times. a guy like rogers has been in 10 mma fights and maybe some street fights, but has a long long way to go to be up there.

----------


## nilrac

One point worth mentioning, I think, is that the Couture who faced Brock was not the same man who beat Sylvia. He had a long lay off before he faced Brock, and he looked old and tired. I hope he can come back to form, but maybe he has had his day... ?

I do agree on the timing issue, as fighters, like any athletes, go through runs of high form and low form. This is just life.

In terms of Brock getting a title shot so quickly... money talks. And he is a hugely marketable fighter. And though his MMA record is shallow, he does have extensive college wrestling pedigree.

Personally I think Fedor could knock Brock out, but nobody can take Brock lightly. He is a big powerful dude with great base on the ground. If you have a guy outweighing you by 30 - 50Lbs and he has awesome basic positions and "lunch boxes" for fists as Rogan said (lol), then he is going to pose problems for even the best fighter.

----------


## J-Dogg

> j-dog is making the strongest points in this thread.
> 
> no one is saying fedor isn't a top 3 HW, hell i don't think anyone has said he isn't number one in this thread.
> 
> the big argument is about rogers. guy is huge and powerful, but he is flabby, showed terrible conditioning against fedor, and poor technical skills (although i thought his ground game was much better than expected).
> 
> he got caught with a right early in round 2 (just missed getting tagged by the following left) and the knock out punch (which was totally awesome) hit him because he was in an orthodox stance with his left hand way low, not punching, not moving, against a power right hand puncher. that's just as amature as when bisping got KTFO by henderson for circling all fight to his left.
> 
> i like rogers, and think he has good tools, but he needs years of training and good conditioning to be a real top 10 fighter. he does dumb things standing and has no bjj or wresting background. guys like carwin and cain (who i think just make the top 10 if they are even in it) have massive wrestling backgrounds and have been in wresting matches hundreds if not thousands of times. a guy like rogers has been in 10 mma fights and maybe some street fights, but has a long long way to go to be up there.



I guess everyone can quote me on this, but I see Rogers as a bigger version and maybe a little more talented than Huston Alexander or even Soku. 

Beat some cans, have some power punching to knock out a semi respectable opponet, but only to be exposed and lacking huge in certain area's to make you a formindable contender.

How do we even know that Rogers did not just get lucky again AA anyway? Can you honestly judge a fighters ability when he knocks a guy out in 22 seconds? Or did he just catch the guy?

We've seen very little of him on the ground, and we've not seen him make it 30 seconds through a round. His stamina is certainly suspect because of his size. 

But everyone thinks he's the next big thing cause he caught AA in the first round. I'd be quicker to give him credit if he knocked him out in the 2nd or even late in the first.

IMO he could be AA only in the way he did. Catch him with a power punch early. If the fight made it into the 2nd round, with the guys a little tired, do you really think he'd be able to out box AA?

Throwing a guy in the top 5 for catching a guy with your 3rd punch, is just not justified IMO.

----------


## quarry206

> another thing is all these fighters say he is number one in the world and p4p the best
> 
> GSP
> BJ Penn
> Randy
> Vera
> Bas Rutten
> Sylvia
> Randlemen
> ...



you know this is so so true, and alot of people forget this, all these greats say that fedor is the best. but for some reason avg watchers of UFC for some reason think they know better than the fighters themselves.... hell even brock said he wanted to fight fedor because fedor was the best.

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

> j-dog is making the strongest points in this thread.
> 
> no one is saying fedor isn't a top 3 HW, hell i don't think anyone has said he isn't number one in this thread.
> 
> the big argument is about rogers. guy is huge and powerful, but he is flabby, showed terrible conditioning against fedor, and poor technical skills (although i thought his ground game was much better than expected).
> 
> he got caught with a right early in round 2 (just missed getting tagged by the following left) and the knock out punch (which was totally awesome) hit him because he was in an orthodox stance with his left hand way low, not punching, not moving, against a power right hand puncher. that's just as amature as when bisping got KTFO by henderson for circling all fight to his left.
> 
> i like rogers, and think he has good tools, but he needs years of training and good conditioning to be a real top 10 fighter. he does dumb things standing and has no bjj or wresting background. guys like carwin and cain (who i think just make the top 10 if they are even in it) have massive wrestling backgrounds and have been in wresting matches hundreds if not thousands of times. a guy like rogers has been in 10 mma fights and maybe some street fights, but has a long long way to go to be up there.


You forget that everyone including the greats lose technique when they are tired, and Rogers is by no means one of the greats yet. Almost all fighters do stupid things when they are gassing and or gassed.

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

> I guess everyone can quote me on this, but I see Rogers as a bigger version and maybe a little more talented than Huston Alexander or even Soku. 
> 
> Beat some cans, have some power punching to knock out a semi respectable opponet, but only to be exposed and lacking huge in certain area's to make you a formindable contender.
> 
> How do we even know that Rogers did not just get lucky again AA anyway? Can you honestly judge a fighters ability when he knocks a guy out in 22 seconds? Or did he just catch the guy?
> 
> We've seen very little of him on the ground, and we've not seen him make it 30 seconds through a round. His stamina is certainly suspect because of his size. 
> 
> But everyone thinks he's the next big thing cause he caught AA in the first round. I'd be quicker to give him credit if he knocked him out in the 2nd or even late in the first.
> ...



Now people are being hated on for knocking people out to early? What the hell is going on?

----------


## icepick27

I think that this was fedors best fight in a long time. And at no time in the fight was rodgers winning but ,you can't hide the fact that he got his nose broke ,held agaisnt the fence and pounded on the ground by a c mninius fighter at best ,what would happen if brett rodgers was a top 3 heavyweight or p-4p fighter ? Maybe a differnt outcome

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

> I think that this was fedors best fight in a long time. And at no time in the fight was rodgers winning but ,you can't hide the fact that he got his nose broke ,held agaisnt the fence and pounded on the ground by a c mninius fighter at best ,what would happen if brett rodgers was a top 3 heavyweight or p-4p fighter ? Maybe a differnt outcome


Cro cop broke his nose too in their Pride fight, and Fedor Controlled the entire fight after the first round. Fedor just has a bitch body when it comes to taking damage, but it doesnt seem to afect him in any way negatively, so far that is.

----------


## quarry206

> I think that this was fedors best fight in a long time. And at no time in the fight was rodgers winning but ,you can't hide the fact that he got his nose broke ,held agaisnt the fence and pounded on the ground by a c mninius fighter at best ,what would happen if brett rodgers was a top 3 heavyweight or p-4p fighter ? Maybe a differnt outcome


brett rogers is better than a C-minus... he is no brock or anything but i think its a far strech to say he isn't any good.

and as far as the ground game. fedor actually uses that alot, when a pure striker gets on top of him he allows them to pound on him so he can catch their arm.. which he did and came extremely close to getting an armbar in the rogers fight..

as far as the cage, i'll agree fedor needs to work on cage fighting, but for a first fight in a cage he did great i think

----------


## Deltasaurus

nose was fractured before the fight from sparring i with aleks ill get the source if u want it.
any if rogers is a c minus fighter than that makes carwin and cain c+

----------


## Deltasaurus

or waht cuz there is no way they are much better than him. rogers did better than AA Timmy or choi

----------


## J-Dogg

> or waht cuz there is no way they are much better than him. rogers did better than AA Timmy or choi


I think AA did better, honestly AA was slapping Fedor around before he got too excited and when for a ****ing flying knee, lol.

And I certainly hope Bret is better than Choi. Just cause he's 7'1" does not mean he's any good.

Also, I think Carwin might be less than a C+ fighter. I'd give Cain more credit than Carwin because his wins over formitable fighters, were impressive. Carwin getting tooled for 2 minutes and catching Nappa with a hail mary hay maker puts him lower on the ranking list than Gonzaga who is probably not even on my top 10 HW list.

----------


## roid_rage

> I think that this was fedors best fight in a long time. And at no time in the fight was rodgers winning but ,you can't hide the fact that he got his nose broke ,held agaisnt the fence and pounded on the ground by a c mninius fighter at best ,what would happen if brett rodgers was a top 3 heavyweight or p-4p fighter ? Maybe a differnt outcome


well, unless the guy on top of him is some mosnter nothing would've happen, if it was GSP or AS on top of him, he would've reversed the position extremely easy... dont see what difference woudl've made if the guy on top of him was a top 3 HW or p4p fighter. Not to mention that Rogers is by no means a c - fighter. Would you call carwin a c- fighter? would you call cain c- fighter, because certanly neighter of them have done better than rogers so far.

----------


## southmadejd

> Not to mention that Rogers is by no means a c - fighter. *Would you call carwin a c- fighter?* would you call cain c- fighter, because certanly neighter of them have done better than rogers so far.


No he wouldn't call Carwin a C- fighter because Icepick has a hard on for Carwin. 

Rogers beats AA extremely decisively and Carwin beats an overrated Gonzaga with a punch that he probably doesnt even remember throwing because he was damn near knocked out himself......yet people still think Carwin is a better fighter because he has wrestling experience. People can still be good at wrestling without ever wrestling in college. Just because we haven't really seen Rogers on the ground doesn't mean he doesn't have any ground skills. I was actually impressed with how he handled Fedor on the ground because I think Fedor has the fastest submissions out of any HW in MMA. 

Also J-Dogg, AA was not landing any shots with Fedor. Everyone says he was whooping Fedor's ass but I have watched that fight plenty of times and Fedor slipped every single power shot Arlovski through at him.

----------


## J-Dogg

> No he wouldn't call Carwin a C- fighter because Icepick has a hard on for Carwin. 
> 
> Rogers beats AA extremely decisively and Carwin beats an overrated Gonzaga with a punch that he probably doesnt even remember throwing because he was damn near knocked out himself......yet people still think Carwin is a better fighter because he has wrestling experience. People can still be good at wrestling without ever wrestling in college. Just because we haven't really seen Rogers on the ground doesn't mean he doesn't have any ground skills. I was actually impressed with how he handled Fedor on the ground because I think Fedor has the fastest submissions out of any HW in MMA. 
> 
> Also J-Dogg, AA was not landing any shots with Fedor. Everyone says he was whooping Fedor's ass but I have watched that fight plenty of times and Fedor slipped every single power shot Arlovski through at him.



Beating someone decisively is not catching them with the first hay maker you throw like Rogers did against AA. For all we know, his only win over a top 10 HW was just a lucky punchers chance. We've only seen Rogers out of the 2nd round twice, all we know is he has power behing what he throws which is hardly surprising for a 280lb guy that changed tires for a living.

I think it's an impressive, and fun victory, but it does not do much to prove him as a great fighter. After all, Huston Alexander knocked out Jardine in about the same time and we saw how far he went.

----------


## roid_rage

> Beating someone decisively is not catching them with the first hay maker you throw like Rogers did against AA. For all we know, his only win over a top 10 HW was just a lucky punchers chance. We've only seen Rogers out of the 2nd round twice, all we know is he has power behing what he throws which is hardly surprising for a 280lb guy that changed tires for a living.
> 
> I think it's an impressive, and fun victory, but it does not do much to prove him as a great fighter. After all, Huston Alexander knocked out Jardine in about the same time and we saw how far he went.


Jardine is no AA and never ever was or will be close to achive what AA have in his Carrer.

----------


## J-Dogg

> Jardine is no AA and never ever was or will be close to achive what AA have in his Carrer.


ugh, you never seem to understand the idea behind what I'm saying....instead you find a way to convince yourself you are right, by throwing out somthing out of context.

No where am I comparing the level of fighter AA is to, Jardine. Even though, I don't think AA is some super HW stud, but maybe he was at one time. 

But I'm comparing the fasion in which Jardine lost to Alexander, to the fasion AA lost to Rogers. The idea behind this is, you can't judge the skill level of a fighter, in one 22 second fight vs. the only top 10 HW he ever fought.

Jardine would probably beat Huston 7 of 10 fights.

Gonzaga would beat Carwin 8 of 10 fights.

Both fights, the better fighters just got caught with a fairly early punch.
 
We could say the same for Rogets Vs. AA because he has so few fights against top contenders.

----------


## roid_rage

ok, my bad.

----------

